# New Thunder Pro 9mm UC Owner



## Ronso (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm writing this incase it might be of help to someone searching for their first cc gun, as I was until 2 days ago. Let me start by saying that I have been shooting pistols for only 2 years, so I am far from an expert. I have shot quite a bit in that time, and I figure I've put about 12,000 rounds through my 22 cal. Ruger Mark 3 (pistol league helped a bit) and 7,000 rounds through my Beretta 92FS 9mm. Both are great guns!
While there are things I like about 380s, the cost and difficulty finding ammo here in north Georgia make that caliber a non-issue for me. There was a Beretta 1980s model. Nickel slide and frame, walnut grips, shot beautifully. If it was a woman, I'd have married it but the ammo thing ended that relationship like a broom riding mother-in-law so I decided to search for a 9mm. That way I only have two readily available calibers of ammunition. As this is already long-winded, I'll just say that I looked at (fondled) many, many weapons that for one reason or another, I found lacking. I finally decided that a Ruger SR9C would be my gun and when I was in final acquisition mode, I was shown a Bersa Thunder Pro 9mm UC (what is BERSA?)
After reading this and other forums, I decided that I would give it a try, and while the gun is too new to say definitively, I think is it a keeper.
I bought the Duo Tone one because of concerns about the finish wearing off that I've read so much about. I paid $370 for NIB at a local gun store and range, and got $25 free range credit to boot. I also bought the only magazine they had for another $45. I got a IWB holster for a Sig 228(?) but that was uncomfortable as the gun is thick and heavy as cc guns go. Traded it for a Tagua belt holster designed for a Springfield XD which seems like it will work fine.
I cleaned all the factory goo the night of my purchase and put 100 rounds of Winchester 115 grain ball through it last night, and I was AMAZED by this gun. The three dot sights are clear and dead on right out of the box (literally, it's a cardboard box). The "weight" I just mentioned helped keep recoil very manageable. Being what its intended use is and tha fact that this Bersa is totally new to me, I started shooting at 5 yards. Surprised by how well it shot. Moved the target to 10 yards and put 19 of 20 rounds in the 10 ring! Davey Crocket I ain't but that made me a believer. If I miss, it's me, not the gun. Remember, I'm using my Beretta as the yard-stick so this thing was really impressive to shoot.
I didn't have a single problem except for loading the three mags as the springs were incredibly stiff, although they did start to loosen up and I eventually completely loaded them by the end of my session.
On the subject of the magazines, I wonder about them. The pusher doesn't look like it will last and looks like a cheap casting. The metal kind of looks like a Crescent wrench finish. Time will tell. 
As I said, I had no problems whatsoever and wished that I had brought 200 rounds with me. I must have thought to myself, "God, I LOVE this gun!" 30 times.
Anyway, I next took it home for cleaning and it field strips REAL easily. Reassemly is also easy except for getting the guide-rod back in. Apparently others have this problem too so it's probably a matter of getting used to, like field stripping my Ruger which I have done blind-folded when I'm bored. I don't expect the guide rod will be too much trouble. Make note, while the gun came with 2 magazines, it had no cleaning rod, brushes. Fortunately my Beretta came with those.
Bottom line, I couldn't be happier with a gun at this early stage. Time will tell but I can say without reservation this this gun is extremely accurate, a pleasure to shoot, feels great in the hand and was a tremendous bargain. It's not as cool as the H&Ks or the EMP I looked at (Fabulous by the way) but the way it has performed, and for the price? I say get one!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## BernMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Good Luck Ronso,with your new Bersa.I too just bought a new Duo-Tone T-9 pro UC.I have not had time to shoot it yet but if what i read from others that own one is true,I think I am going to love this gun too.I have taken it down and cleaned it about a half dozen times already and find it easy to breakdown and reassemble.I will try to get to the range today,if I do I will report back on it's performance.By te way I am using a Fobus Paddle Holster Model SG239.I like it very much.Never used a paddle before but it is real comfey and after I got usedto it the draw is real smooth and the holster has good retention.


----------



## BernMan (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Ronso,I made it to the range today even though it rained cats & dogs.I started out with a box of Winchester 124gr.JHP that will be my primery carry ammo.Anyway it shot great with no problems at all.then I shot 250 rounds of Fed.Champion 115gr.FMJ.It performed flawlessly round after round,not one FTF or FTE talk about feeling comfortable with your gun.After 10 min.I felt like I had owned this gun for years and we were old friends.I just cant say enough good things about this gun.I am sure you will fell the same way as soon as you get out and shoot it.Have Fun:smt082


----------



## Ronso (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks cougartex and BernMan. I have shot about 1100-1200 rounds since buying my Bersa and the pistol is just great! Accurate and a pleasure to shoot / operate. about 700 rounds in, my slide failed to lock open after ejecting the last round. This has happened 2 more times.
Apparently the interaction of the slide and the magazine (feed lip?) can get messed up and cause this. Others have reported this issue and it is a bit of a concern but not a huge one at this point. If I can figure it out I'll report what I find.


----------

